# Coreldraw-Datei in PDF umwandeln



## ebau61 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine eine Broschüre. die ich in Corel Draw 12 erstellt habe auch auf unserer Internetseite zur Ansicht bereitstellen.

Leider ist die Corel-Datei wegen zahlreicher Bilder und Grafiken mehrere hundert MB groß.

>>Nutze ich nun die Corel-Funktion "als pdf freigeben" ist die pdf-Datei immer noch viel zu groß<<

Gibt eine Möglichkeit eine sehr viel kleinere Datei aus der cdr-Datei zu erstellen.



Erich


----------



## chmee (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, solltest Du die Komprimierungs/Skalierungsmöglichkeiten in den PDF-Einstellungen benutzen, zB sollten alle Bilder auf zB 72dpi runtergerechnet und als jpg höherer Kompressionsrate benutzt werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## regurge (6. Juli 2010)

in der Corel eigenen .pdf Funktion kannst du die Datei sehr klein bekommen .. hier mal ein paar Infos:

.jpg Komprimierung kannst auf 150-200 stellen, Bitmap habe ich ganz gerne auf 200,200,600 .. Text und Strichgrafik komprimieren, nicht als Kurve exportieren und auch keine Scriften einbetten, wenn du Lesezeichen, Skizzen und Verknüpfunen auch nicht anhakst sparst du dir auch ein wenig Speicher (ich persönlich finde aber die Lesezeichen ganz angenehm, aber gerdae damit spart man sich bei diesen 3 Optionen am meisten Speicher .. und wenns nur eine Broschüre mit wenigen Seiten ist kann man darauf verzsichten)

Ach ja und ganz wichtig, alle Objekte als RGB ausgeben, damit spart man nochmals

Zusätzlich sollten die Bilder nicht größer als wirklich benötigt sein, aus diesem Grund kannst die Bilder in der Borschüre anklicken und in ein Bitmap konvertieren, dann ermittelt er die optimale Größe .. dann wird aus einem 20x50cm Bild ein 2x5cm Bild und spart richtig Speicher


----------

